# Catering Garlic Bread



## philz

Hello!

This is my first post and I love reading all the great information-

I own a small Hawaiian restaurant/dinner theater-  Catering Hawaiian food for Luaus is a strong point of the venue but now I am venturing outside of Hawaiian Luau food for other requests-

So here is my question-  I have a job coming up where one of the sides is garlic bread-  there is debate about how well the bread will hold up in transport.  There is 20 minute drive and the food buffet begins at 630pm.  We would like to get there at 530 and this will all be well with all the other food......but there is concern about the garlic bread. This being our first time catering, should this be a concern?

ideas that were thrown around in the kitchen were: cook bread open faced then close it and line the trays with the closed bread-

                                                                         do not slice the bread

                                                                         get there sooner with less set up time

or are we fine just putting the lid on the tray and the warm steam will keep bread moist?

Thanks if anyone has any input-  seems to me like the bread will make it just fine but I told the kitchen Id reach out to the experienced!


----------



## meezenplaz

Steam will bring the bread past mist into soggyland.
If you honestly cant do a quick finish with a saute
pan to crisp up (and heat) the top surface at the job site, 
(preferred method) 
I would use your cooked split, put back together method, 
and wrap the loaves in heavy duty foil. Slice at event site.
I'm wary of cambros though, to keep it hot, lest they become 
too moist, even in foil. If you have time, experiment in your kitchen.
BTW, how many people for this event?


----------



## chefbuba

Use a par baked sourdough loaf, rub with olive oil, garlic, chopped fresh herbs ie, rosemary, oregano, parsley, sage, S&P.

Bake until golden. Keep on sheet pan tented with foil, do not put in a closed pan, the bread will get soggy. Tastes good warm or at room temp.


----------



## chefbillyb

I don't think I have ever served garlic bread for an off site catering. I have done it in house many times. When I did it I would slice the Italian bread loaf in half, spread with garlic butter, some herbs and paprika then bake to brown. When I don't have an answer to how something travels and holds for a catering I do a few in house and see what happens. Get yourself a few loaves and try them a few different ways. You also said your setting up this buffet at 5:30 for 6:30 service. Why not process the bread in house and have some one bring the bread to the buffet 10 minutes before the banquet starts...........Aloha and Welcome to Cheftalk.......Long time Haole.......ChefBill


----------



## meezenplaz

ive actually served it at events Chef Billy, 20 minute travel, in foil 
or tented, ala ChefBuba. Whole loaf, split, baked, (soft, not crisp!)
I get about 40 minutes before it starts getting manky. 
Of course, I always had the back up of a butane burner
and large pan, or something to crisp up if soggy. (Actually, 
usually a full on gas grill) Which Ive had to do on occasion.
But as you also said, experiment first.


----------



## philz

Well thank you so much everyone for all the info! _*Super, Super helpful*_- I will experiment tomorrow and if for some strange reason things don't work out- I will have some drop them right before the event- Ill try to take some pics and post-

oh yea, the job is for 75 people!


----------

